

Call to Action Button Verbs - hagope

Our e-commerce app lets users "Pre-Order" items in the store by filling in an email and clicking the "Pre-Order" button.<p>Check out http://madlov.com/qa<p>My co-founder and I are contemplating using other verbs such as:
"Get yours"
"Get one"
"Request one"
etc...<p>Does anyone have any suggestions for an enticing verb that we could use on our Action button?
======
heelhook
Sounds like a great thing to A/B test, doesn't it? I would definitely test the
different buttons and see what works best!

------
fezzl
I think heelhook and roberting are reading your question wrongly. Here's my
attempt:

-"Grab yours"/"Grab one" -"I want one" -"Give it to me" -"Put it on my tab"

------
roberting
a/b test for sure!!

